# Rear differential magnet



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Any suggestions on a type of adhesive to hold the magnetic pad in the bottom of the rear differential? I opened up the rear end to get the posi carrier out and rebuild and the magnetic pad in the bottom was loose inside.:realmad:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm sure Loctite makes some kind of oil proof epoxy.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Jb weld maybe?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't be that concerned over the diff magnet as I change my diff fluids religiously, after each season, so I don't think it's really that critical.

If your really worried about it, there are two things you can easily do.

#1. Weld a couple of metal tabs on the diff cover and install a circular type of diff magnet commonly found in trans pans as well. It's a "donut" shape with a hole int he middle, where the tabs go through and bend over the magnet to hold it in place. Lot of trouble if you ask me, but it does work

#2. Buy one of these:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...tOBUP7YHsi_0QG4vICICQ&ved=0CDcQ9QEwBQ&dur=977

Remove the plug every couple of weeks and see if there actually is anything attached to it. If not, then let it be.

Problem is that if you "Glue" that magnet in place, and it breaks off during a ride.... you're going to trash your gears / bearings and such that you'll have to re-rebuild everything.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

weld a bolt to the inside of the pan, where it wont hit anything, use a nut to hold the magnet where you want.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

not to be slow,,,but aint the diff made of metal?? why are you wanting to glue the magnet down to the metal housing?? if its got good contact itll stick on its own.....just did a bunch of plows that have magnets in them and none had been glued.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

When I pulled the cover, one of the clutch packs had come apart and a disc was in pieces stuck to the magnet. I'm lucky it didn't get into the gears. The magnet isn't really that strong but it was strong enough to catch the metal disc pieces and keep my rear end intact.
The magnet is a flexible rubber type that was supposed to be glued into a recess in the bottom of the housing, but it was able to be slid anywhere I wanted by just lightly touching it. My friend who rebuilds these all the time said it needs to be glued down. I used a 2 part epoxy as he recommended and it's stuck permanently I hope.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I understand,,,I thought it was a stronger type magnet that won't really move


----------

